# Home Computer Repair Business



## rockhead comp (Jul 12, 2011)

Advice on how to start computer repair business in home,where to buy parts for servicing them


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

If you have a local store nearby that may be the easiest thing so there's no waiting for items to be shipped. I wouldn't buy anything ahead of time. I usually have the customer buy the parts (with my recommendation) so I don't have to deal with any warranty issues.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Check on your regional tax laws as well as your local laws. Some municipalities have strict rules about running businesses from residential areas.

As for parts and inventory. Once you have satisified the local ordinances you should be able to find a local wholesaler/distributor to provide you with inventory.


----------

